# When Applying Online, Can I Update My Application At A Later Date?



## RedKarma (16 Apr 2012)

I'm applying to be an ACISS and I was informed that they no longer do paper applications which is unfortunate because I can't find the course i took in college in the drop down menu etc... It's just a better way to apply in my opinion. Anyways, to get back on topic, I did not graduate High School and I have my GED test in May and I want to apply now so I am going through the application online and it's asking for education etc... well what I have as of this date is not what I want the recruiters to be judging my application on, so I was wondering if I could fill it out online now they way this stand as of today, then when I get my GED in May am I able to update my online application with the GED information?
     I don't want people to respond to this saying things like "If you didn't graduate High School, you probably wont have the smarts to join up to be an ACISS etc..." I didn't graduate because I moved out on my own when I was 17 and I was a lazy kid (I'm 25 now) and I skipped classes too much which caused me to not graduate. I did however go to college and do very well even though my college is of an unrelated topic (Human Services) and my in my CFAT I scored in the 90th percentile. Once I get my GED I would like to be able to join up and have a career and do something great with my life...
     But I digress... Anyone with any idea if I can update my online application at a later date please let me know.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2012)

Put what education you have now and then update it when necessary.


----------



## mmmjon (16 Apr 2012)

The odds of you being offered a job before you take your GED test are extremely slim. 

Right now, just write your current level of education and update it when you get your GED. I don't think anyone is going to judge you for not graduating high school. Whats important, is your current mindset.

Also, what about the CFAT? You already took it? What?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2012)

The OP has applied before.  However, in this post, you said you completed high school:



			
				RedKarma said:
			
		

> I scored in the 90th percentile on the CFAT and i got Laser Eye surgery (For my former first choice: Infantry) but I love working with computers so Sig Op is my first choice now. *I completed High School* and did some college (unrelated course so probably doesn't count) They told me to update my math to get a better rank on "The List" they use for candidates, so I'll be doing that too... I've applied twice in the past two years, didn't get in. I didn't apply this year since I'm getting married in August but I will be reapplying in Jan 2013 and would like some tips if there are any... maybe anyone that has got in this year or last let me know what qualifications you have, etc...? Thanks everyone!



So, which is it?


----------



## Trick (17 Apr 2012)

Yes, you can update your application with new credentials. 

As for everything else, I, like the others, am confused by your situation.


----------



## RedKarma (17 Apr 2012)

My buddy wrote the first post, he didn't know i never graduated, and as for the CFAT, yes I took it before when I applied previously. Hope that clears everything up.

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## RedKarma (18 Apr 2012)

GED test scheduled for May 11/May12, 2012 and I filled out my entire online application form just haven't sent it in yet, debating whether or not I should wait to add my GED then send it in, or send it in now and add my GED to it later... I really want to get in... anyone know how many ACISS they are hiring still? (spots yet to be filled)

Anything I can do to bump my application up the list? Things like volunteer work etc...


----------



## matthew1786 (18 Apr 2012)

RedKarma said:
			
		

> Anything I can do to bump my application up the list? Things like volunteer work etc...



Volunteering is a good place to start.


----------



## Trick (18 Apr 2012)

These things are usually hearsay, but I believe there was just some selections recently, and will be more at the end of this month. If this is true, you'll probably miss them.

Since your GED test is so soon, my personal inclination would be to wait to send it in then (if you are in fact going to miss the selections anyways). But I have 0 idea about the inner workings of the application process. As always, the best answer to to call them and ask.


----------



## RedKarma (1 Jun 2012)

Just an update, I did my GED tests and just today received my scores:

English Writing: 100%
English Reading: 72%
Social Studies: 94%
Mathematics: 100%
Science: 94%

I just copied all the info they requested of me for my application (Birth Certificate, High School Transcripts, GED Transcript, along with my GED Diploma and all the scoring legends that come with the transcripts. I also put a copy of my Driver's License for good measure) and will be sending it in to the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre in North Bay, Ontario tomorrow!

I hope they still have some ACISS spots open for me because I am rearing to go! lol


----------

